# 2008 Nissan Pathfinder Transmission Delay



## towel1981 (Sep 24, 2008)

2008 Nissan Pathfinder Transmission Malfunction


Description of the problem:


Important Note: This problem must be identified when the vehicle is on a sloped road, as the problem is not as noticeable on a level street where there is no downward gravitational pull.


1. Problem: Delay when shifting from Reverse to Drive on upward slope

When the vehicle is on a street that is sloped upward, and after backing up I shift from Reverse to Drive, the vehicle will continue to roll backward (downhill) as if it is in Neutral for a few moments before it changes to Drive.

2. Problem: Delay when shifting from Drive to Reverse on downward Slope

When the vehicle is on a street that is sloped downward, and after driving forward I shift from Drive to Reverse, the vehicle will continue to roll forward (downhill) as if it is in Neutral for a few moments before it changes to Reverse.

3. Problem: Delay when shifting from Drive to Reverse or Reverse to Drive

When the vehicle is on a street that is level and not sloped, and I shift from Drive to Reverse or Reverse to Drive, the vehicle may not roll due to the lack of a slope, but it will have a delay as if it is in Neutral for a few moments before it changes to Reverse or to Drive.

The mechanic at the dealership said that this issue is 100% normal and that his personal Pathfinder does the same thing. He says it was okay until now because it was not yet broken in. 

Is it true that this is typical or is it in fact a transmission problem? 

(note that once the gear is engaged there is no rollback, it is only in the first few moments after switching from Reverse to Drive or vice versa.)


----------



## greybrick (Feb 11, 2008)

I haven't noticed that as I keep the brake on when changing from forward to reverse or reverse to forward, how much of a delay we be talking about?

When I get some time I'll check this PF for similar. 

.


----------



## trayns (Jan 9, 2011)

a big problem with the 05 model, is the radiator for the automatic transmission. its basically shit!!! and the coolant over time leaks out in contaminates the gearbox...... so maybe this doesnt apply to you, but its worth checking the transmission radiator for leaks. Last thing u need is fluid in the gearbox.....it happened to me and wasnt cheap to fix. good luck


----------



## kukla (Apr 1, 2010)

christhepathfinder said:


> thanks for the reply,i hope its not the case,cause i was driving it for about a month wit this problem,and all the forward gears are grand and even when it does engage into reverse is smooth out,my head is wrecked over this like


coolant contamination in the transmission fluid is very easy to check for.........


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

I have a similar delay in my 2006 LE and my friend's 2008 SE. It's pretty much normal on the 5spd. AT Pathys. I wouldn't be surprised if the Frontiers and Xterras were the same way. Obviously, if you see coolant in your ATF, that's a whole differant issue!


----------



## Michelle Miles (Mar 22, 2021)

Hello everyone... So I purchased a used 2006 Pathfinder to use as a commuter vehicle due to owning a Rubicon. Rubicon's suspension is getting trashed by Arizona highway driving. I have never owned a Nissan, so imagine my surprise when I typed in P1757 after my tranny slip turning at a light. Now it does not accelerate properly when trying to start off in a stopped position. I decided to go ahead and do the full valve body with solenoid and tmc as one unit swap out. It was surprisingly a little bit easier then how everyone expresses the discomfort of the task. My question though is something that presented during this ordeal. So when I removed the tranny oil pan there was no gasket (smooth as a baby bottom) just some slight red jelly type substance and when I say slight I mean barely there. So I am very puzzled by this since the service manual shows one. I do not know the previous owner so I can’t ask them what the heck? LOL
But could they possibly tried to do a repair themselves and didn’t know what they were doing? and could not having the gaskets make it do the symptoms I described and I possibly bought a 400.00 part for no reason? It also has both coolers still hooked up.
Thanks in advance
Michelle


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

Michelle Miles said:


> Hello everyone... So I purchased a used 2006 Pathfinder to use as a commuter vehicle due to owning a Rubicon. Rubicon's suspension is getting trashed by Arizona highway driving. I have never owned a Nissan, so imagine my surprise when I typed in P1757 after my tranny slip turning at a light. Now it does not accelerate properly when trying to start off in a stopped position. I decided to go ahead and do the full valve body with solenoid and tmc as one unit swap out. It was surprisingly a little bit easier then how everyone expresses the discomfort of the task. My question though is something that presented during this ordeal. So when I removed the tranny oil pan there was no gasket (smooth as a baby bottom) just some slight red jelly type substance and when I say slight I mean barely there. So I am very puzzled by this since the service manual shows one. I do not know the previous owner so I can’t ask them what the heck? LOL
> But could they possibly tried to do a repair themselves and didn’t know what they were doing? and could not having the gaskets make it do the symptoms I described and I possibly bought a 400.00 part for no reason? It also has both coolers still hooked up.
> Thanks in advance
> Michelle


Yes, there should be a gasket. The "red jelly" substance is likely anaerobic sealant, a sealant that hardens when air is removed. It is typically used as a gasket maker on flat, machined surfaces, like between cases on an automatic transmission. I've never used it on a trans pan, however. I would recommend using a gasket. I wouldn't think that it would cause an issue with the transmission operation.


----------

